# Local Family Purchases Former State Tree Nursery



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) today announced the sale of the former Marietta State Nursery to the landowners of the Stacy Family Farm LLC operation.More...

More...


----------

